# Presbyterian Colleges



## Joseph Scibbe (Mar 8, 2011)

So, what are some good Presbyterian colleges that offer undergrad programs in Bible?


----------



## Philip (Mar 8, 2011)

Covenant College and Geneva College come to mind. I can't speak for the latter, but Covenant has an excellent Biblical and Theological studies department.


----------



## mjmacvey (Mar 8, 2011)

In addition to Covenant and Geneva, I would look at Grove City College (historically, PCUSA, though presently loosely affiliated, with PCA/OPC/ARP faculty in the Religion Dept.) and Providence Christian College (PCA/OPC/URCNA faculty).

Not sure what your long-terms plans are, but students from each of these programs have been very well prepared for academic work at the seminary level.


----------



## Mephibosheth (Mar 8, 2011)

P. F. Pugh said:


> Covenant has an excellent Biblical and Theological studies department.



I'd recommend Covenant, as well. I was an Arminian, Southern Baptist youth group kid when I arrived there as a Freshman. God used men like Dan MacDougal and Ken Stewart to turn me into the Calvinist and Presbyterian I am today. 

But hey, I'm biased


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Mar 9, 2011)

What are your educational goals?


----------



## he beholds (Mar 9, 2011)

Geneva was great and has all Reformed Presbyterian Bible professors.


----------



## Quatchu (Mar 9, 2011)

If i could go back in time i would of went to Covenant, even though I'am not Presbyterian. Its seems like an amazing school.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Mar 9, 2011)

Geneva is the "official" college of the RPCNA. They are very biblically grounded and obviously reformed and presbyterian. 

Check it out.


----------

